# U M M ev



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

*Project - UMM ev

**Blueprints :*









*Maker :*
UMM 4x4

*Model :*
Alter Turbo Intercooler
*
TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS :*
_Transmission :_
Five speed manual - [1ª- 3,86] [2ª-2,18] [3ª-1,44] [4ª-1,000] [5ª-0,85] [Rª-3,59]
Selectable four wheel drive
Lockable front hubs with manual operation

_Weight :_
3549lb (1610kg)
_
Wheelbase :_
100.8in (2560mm)

_Length :_
163in (4140mm)
_
Seats :_
up to 6

_Ground Clearance :_
9in (228mm)

*Status :*
Making Fiber glass parts to reduce the weight

*Objectives :*
Range - 200 kilometers
Topspeed - 140km\h
Acceleration - 0 to 100 km\h in 10 seconds
*
Selection of the EV components:*
Motor:
Netgain _WarP 11 Motor_ ?

Controler:
Kelly LogiSystem Controller ?

Charger:
_help me select one_

Power Steering:
MR2 Power Steering ?

DC/DC converter:
_help me select one
_
Brakes:
_help me select one_

Gauges:
VDO Speedometer in Km/h with digital Km counter
VDO Voltmeter
VDO Amperemeter
VDO Tachometer 6000rpm max 

Batterys:
LiFePO4 battery cells?

Heater:
Some Ceramic Heater?
*
Time :*
Start - 26.06.2009 its going to take time because i need to study and work !
*
Cost :*
Car - it was a gift.
VDO gauges - gift too, i am spoiled hehe
Driving without using any fossil fuels - "Priceless!"


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

miniUMM said:


> Hello this is my U.M.M. Alter Turbo Intercooler
> 
> It has lots of free space for the batterys
> 
> ...


1. Don't know.
2. If money is not an object then you should go with an AC system. I've seen prices of those from $3,500 to $25,000, but they are generally hard to find. If DC, probably get a Warp 11 motor. Your larger challenge would finding a controller. At least one capable of 1000 Amps at 144V for the acceleration.
3. Yes, lots and lots of LiFePO4 battery cells.
4. Yes, big motor and controller, keep the transmission.
5. Not sure. You'll have quite a few batteries in that sucker.
6. Loaded question, you'll get 2 different answers - both are probably right. Here's a wiki article on the site discussing it http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14163
7. Don't know.

Good luck though and let us know if you have more questions!


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

miniUMM said:


> Hello this is my U.M.M. Alter Turbo Intercooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I'm sure you can use it, but it may not give you full performance. I think it might turn you from "omg it's a tank!" to the feel of no-power steering in a normal sized car.  You're going to have such a heavy build anyway, it might be good to keep the orig. PS and belt drive it or add a small motor.

2. Agree with ClintK, 11" is the first thing that came to mind. Might be better to do two motors in series, you're going to need a lot of power for a ~3800 lbs vehicle.

3. With a vehicle that heavy, it will all depend on how many batteries you can cram in and what kind of hours they will get. But 172v is the top for the best DC motors I've seen, so you may end up having to do some odd gyrations to get your batteries wired, i.e. 172 batteries in four packs, each being a pair of parallel packs wired in series together, to make 172 the nominal voltage and still have the extra batteries for amps.

4) Again, will depend a lot on the batteries and the motor. If you get enough of both, yes. But it will be tough with something that heavy. AC might be able to do it but I don't know much about AC. With DC, it will depend on how big a controller you can get. Two controllers for two series motors might be better in this regard; two 1000 amp controllers will be easier than a 2000 amp controller, would be my guess. I've only ever heard of one 2k controller.

5) same as four, pretty much. The battery discharge rating and the controller will be the driving forces there (haha, driving forces, that's an EV joke  )

6) I don't see where weight will signficantly impact this decision. If anything, the usually larger motor might mean better synchros, which would make clutchless easier than usual. With a vehicle this large though, you're going to want to use every gear you have to the full potential, so a clutched system might be easier to drive.

7)It's a pretty beefy vehcile, and you will be adding a lot of weight. The brakes are already pretty big. You probably want to consult with a mechanic on what a brake upgrade would entail. You're probably not able to just increase the size as I'm sure the breaks are already plenty big, but may need to go to something more exotic... not a mechanic so I don't know what that would be.


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

wow thanks for the fast answers !
By the way, in the car manual its says : "1700 Kg" 
...but thats not true because my UMM dont have a HARD TOP like this :








Or a "bull bar"









And i am making fiber glass doors to reduce the weight!

like this :


















I dont know where can i measure the weight of my car but i will find a way hehehe


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

You may want to consider other racing/performance mods, like alloy wheels (if available), regulation plastic windscreens, replacing the stock seats with lighter racing seats, removing unused seats... there's a ton of stuff people do, but they're only looking at taking off 100-200 lbs typically, so it might not be worth your while to do anything that requires a large expense, like alloy wheels.


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

rillip3 said:


> You may want to consider other racing/performance mods, like alloy wheels (if available), regulation plastic windscreens, replacing the stock seats with lighter racing seats, removing unused seats... there's a ton of stuff people do, but they're only looking at taking off 100-200 lbs typically, so it might not be worth your while to do anything that requires a large expense, like alloy wheels.


I will remove all the back seats (four) and replace it with batterys hehe !

Anyone know where can i buy a Accelerator Pot Box ?
some thing like this :


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

miniUMM said:


> I will remove all the back seats (four) and replace it with batterys hehe !
> 
> Anyone know where can i buy a Accelerator Pot Box ?
> some thing like this :


Lots of places have them. I particularly recommend Cloud Electric. Easy to shop, they got the part out to me next day in the mail. I got my motor within 25 hours of placing the order.

Edit:

duuuuh, you might want the link huh? http://cloudelectric.com


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

rillip3 said:


> Lots of places have them. I particularly recommend Cloud Electric. Easy to shop, they got the part out to me next day in the mail. I got my motor within 25 hours of placing the order.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> duuuuh, you might want the link huh? http://cloudelectric.com



Nice










I think i will buy this one !

others:
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/th-wl-iii-0-5v.htm
http://www.cloudelectric.com/product_p/th-ac-ftthr-00.htm


What do you think ?
I can use anyone ?


----------



## miniUMM (Jun 25, 2009)

rillip3 said:


> You may want to consider other racing/performance mods, like alloy wheels (if available), regulation plastic windscreens, replacing the stock seats with lighter racing seats, removing unused seats... there's a ton of stuff people do, but they're only looking at taking off 100-200 lbs typically, so it might not be worth your while to do anything that requires a large expense, like alloy wheels.











my fiberglass door


----------

